# Snowed in



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

After I got into the office today the snow came at a heavy rate. Word has it three of the possible four routes Home have been closed and the fourth is not exactly good. I have my GHB winterized so I am ok that way. All of my remaining day cancelled. This could be interesting getting over the mountain. It’s tapered off so we will see. Only looks like a half foot with ice underneath. I am usually good up to about two feet.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Good luck in your travels. Stay safe!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Stay safe brother, spring starts today......


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At least it will melt off in a day or two. Hope everyone is prepared for the flood.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The main part of the storm is due after 9PM. Get home safe.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Safe answer: Stay at work. Go home when road is clear. 

Practical answer: Call DOT ask when road will be cleared. Go then.

But if you do go and get stuck, build a snowman behind your car. Light a road flare and tape it to his stick hand. Get a photo uploaded that will go viral and stay safe in your car.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good luck, I am facing the same storm this evening.

At least I am home now after a shopping trip.

My original purpose for prepping is storms.

The one that did it was 40 years ago, the blizzard of 78.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some times spending a night at the office is the wise option, or near by motel.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hope you are safe Camel! I know you are...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks one and all. I actually had no trouble. The brake in the storm allowed the plow trucks to catch up. Heard the turnpike was a disaster at one point Staying put was an option as I have a couch in the back of the office. The only time I have found myself truely stuck was a couple of decades ago when we got three feet overnight.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

So glad you made it home  
Great little reminder that we never know when the _'what if_' might come.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers said. Try to keep the shiney side up and the rubber side down.Thanks for the weather report. My grand daughter is chugging thataway to go live with her Daddy whew. She is supposedly going to stop in Chattanooga to see her Mama. Hopefully they will talk her into hanging out there till the weather gets rational.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

I do not know why people go to work at times like this. It is no surprise when a storm hits. We have plenty of warning. I get up, pick up the phone, call work and tell them I am sick. Pour cup of coffee, take something out of the freezer for dinner and enjoy the day

al


----------

